

IPad Therefore I Am - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2010/01/ipad-therefore-i-am/

======
ugh
Wow. Just wow. Is this guy stupid or what? He first posts baseless rumors and
instead of admitting that he was wrong and his source was not credible he
defends them. Because there were some near hits among the many misses. You are
bound to get some hits just by chance. Current hardware only allows so many
possiblities. But predicting OLED? Solar panel? Verizon? 2 to 3 hrs battery
life? Camera? You call that credible?

I'm speechless.

~~~
stcredzero
A camera makes a lot of sense, actually. A lot of the augmented reality stuff
that showed up for the iPhone would work even better on an iPad.

~~~
ugh
I would have predicted one, too. But if that prediction turns out wrong I
would start to doubt what I quoted.

------
stcredzero
_There’s simply no way that iPad, no matter what the processor, is good for a
real 10 hours of continuous use._

If Apple (or anyone else) can pull off the tricks developed for the OLPC, then
10 hours would be doable. (The ability to put the main part of the motherboard
to sleep in under 0.1 seconds, while separate systems for the screen and the
networking keep going on a trickle of power, combined with the ability to come
back just as quickly and invisibly to the user.)

~~~
chrisbolt
The quoted 10 hours is for playing video. How can you put the motherboard to
sleep while playing video?

~~~
stcredzero
10 hours of video. Oh yeah, that bit about getting on a flight across the
Pacific, watching video all the way.

